# MRV/DECA Upgrading?



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi All,

I have 3 HDDVR's (hooked to 2 HDTV's and 1 SD) currently networked with wireless-N bridges and have opted into the MRV beta program. I really like the idea of MRV and it currently is flawless for me for SD recordings, but any HD has pauses and stutters. I assume this is due to insufficient wireless bandwith in my network. It is impractical to run cat 5 and hardwire them in my current house. I am willing (and eager) to pay the $99 + possible service call $50 + $3/month to improve the experience. 

BUT--I have been planning on adding another HDTV and moving the SDTV into my son's room. My timeframe is Christmas (Black Friday?) this year. I was going to just call and add another receiver from DirecTV then.

I want opinions--Would I be better...

A--upgrading to DECA now (when available) and waiting until I get a new TV and then paying the going rate for a SWM/MRV non DVR receiver? (I don't really think I need another DVR unless there is a fire sale--with three hard drives of programming available on MRV there should be plenty to watch.)

or

B--buying a "dumb" SD DirecTV receiver now from a friend/ebay and activating it before doing the DECA upgrade and getting that cheapo receiver magically upgraded for free? (I can borrow an extra unused SDTV from my inlaws to use until "real" TV gets here this fall/winter.)

or

C--other suggestions I haven't thought of yet. Remember any new receiver will be for a SDTV. Also I do have an owned HR10-250 that is not active on the account at this time. I would happily trade it for an HR24!!

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

uncrph90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 3 HDDVR's (hooked to 2 HDTV's and 1 SD) currently networked with wireless-N bridges and have opted into the MRV beta program. I really like the idea of MRV and it currently is flawless for me for SD recordings, but any HD has pauses and stutters. I assume this is due to insufficient wireless bandwith in my network. It is impractical to run cat 5 and hardwire them in my current house. I am willing (and eager) to pay the $99 + possible service call $50 + $3/month to improve the experience.
> 
> ...


Although I highlighted it wasnt one of your options you posted. I would say that your time frame is great especially since pricing, services, and features can change a lot during the holidays. If your in no rush I would wait. As for your current issues I would say that your wireless may be causing your playback problems but I would do some searching cause many of us had workable results with wireless although not perfect. DECA will have been out long enough by December to give you a better idea of what to expect by then.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

When DECA/MRV goes national, right now in only 4 test markets, "I'd call" and get a H21/23/24 upgrade AND the MRV/DECA.
Why mess with a non HD receiver that can't won't MRV?
DECA/MRV/SWiM = $99 +$49
H21/23/24 = $49 [free???]
Doing it all at once might get you a better deal/package price.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> When DECA/MRV goes national, right now in only 4 test markets, "I'd call" and get a H21/23/24 upgrade AND the MRV/DECA.
> Why mess with a non HD receiver that can't won't MRV?
> DECA/MRV/SWiM = $99 +$49
> H21/23/24 = $49 [free???]
> Doing it all at once might get you a better deal/package price.


BTW thats what I meant. Do everything all at once in the time frame posted in the OP's first post and maybe get a great deal on the equipment and programming. Getting them separate would be a waste of money.


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the quick responses.

Movieman, even though I'm not in a big hurry to drop the money for a new HDTV, I do want to improve my MRV experience as soon as I can. I didn't give a lot of detail, but I started with wireless-g adapters before MRV was in the national--and then upgraded my network to N. I even used a setup with just the 2 HR's on one network and all the other junk in my house on another router. I couldn't tell much difference in MRV. (As the software improved it got better, but always issues with HD for me.) I'm tired of playing with wireless and don't want the headaches of trying to run cat5, so DECA looks inviting.

VOS, you think if I play CSR roulette I have a chance to just get a new receiver for free/discount even without one to upgrade? That would be ideal!!


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a question about MRV and the H21/23/24. Why would someone get a H21/23/24 over and HR2X? I understand that a hard drive is really not needed for local storage when you have an MRV network, but you still don't get instant replay or brief pause with an H21/23/24, correct? Wouldn't an HR2X, even with a single tuner still be preferable - and for very little initial cost difference/ no monthly fee difference?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Plasman said:


> I have a question about MRV and the H21/23/24. Why would someone get a H21/23/24 over and HR2X? I understand that a hard drive is really not needed for local storage when you have an MRV network, but you still don't get instant replay or brief pause with an H21/23/24, correct? Wouldn't an HR2X, even with a single tuner still be preferable - and for very little initial cost difference/ no monthly fee difference?


DVRs are great and a non DVR isn't a replacement, "but" once you seem to have enough DVRs, with MRV, a networked non DVR can play all the recordings and pause/skip/ etc. It's only when watching live TV that I miss my DVR when on my H21.
Load DVRs at your main viewing locations and add non DVRs at remote locations that you're not always watching live TV.

The "Connected Home" is becoming DVR servers and non DVR clients .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

uncrph90 said:


> VOS, you think if I play CSR roulette I have a chance to just get a new receiver for free/discount even without one to upgrade? That would be ideal!!


Not out of the realm of possibilities.
Are you under a contract now from your last receiver addition?
If you aren't or it's coming to an end soon, they tend to make/offer some good deals. Non DVRs are "almost a give away".


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The "Connected Home" is becoming DVR servers and non DVR clients .


Maybe in the future, the client boxes will have just enough built in fast memory to allow a brief pause or replay. That would eliminate the main disadvantage that stops me from getting one for my MRV network.


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

I can't remember if I am in a commitment or not. Is there a way to see on your online account, or do I need to call and ask?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

uncrph90 said:


> I can't remember if I am in a commitment or not. Is there a way to see on your online account, or do I need to call and ask?


can you remember your last HD hardware install? Add two years.
Not sure you can find it on line.
My last was Mar '07. I remember things like that. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

uncrph90 said:


> VOS, you think if I play CSR roulette I have a chance to just get a new receiver for free/discount even without one to upgrade? That would be ideal!!


DirecTV considers any receiver added to an account as an additional receiver or a replacement. There technically is no such thing as an upgrade. Replacements occur when a receiver is defective and is replaced. Any other type of activation is an additional receiver. Basically, even if you are "upgrading" a receiver, DirecTV views it that you are adding a new receiver and deactivating an old one.



uncrph90 said:


> I can't remember if I am in a commitment or not. Is there a way to see on your online account, or do I need to call and ask?


You need to call and ask or send an e-mail.

As for adding on a SD receiver and then getting it upgraded, while that would have to happen if they replace your LNB with a SWM-LNB, there is good chance that you will be required to pay for that "upgrade".

- Merg


----------

